# Uber to produce free in-car magazine for riders called ‘Arriving Now’



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.geekwire.com/2015/uber-to-produce-free-in-car-magazine-for-riders-called-arriving-now/


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Let me guess what will be in the first issue
--> being Uber means there is no need to tip your driver
---> how to avoid paying surge pricing
----> is your Uber driver marketing other products or speaking against saint kalanic? Call 1-800-SNITCH now!

I can totally see Uber shoving this magazine on to (erm) independent contractors' cars.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I got one! Last month. I skimmed it.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber magazine? It was back there. Someone must have stole it. Sorry.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Let's pitch in and buy an ad in it. How and what to tip your service providers.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

MrBear said:


> Let's pitch in and buy an ad in it. How and what to tip your service providers.


It will be the first rejected ad buy.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It would be better if they provided us free bottled water, mint and condoms so we can give to pax for a 5 star experience.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Im not giving a male rider a 5 star experiance with a condom.. i gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Our low rates are paying for this bullshit.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

New lower rates and higher commmsions.. uber says you will make more money.

No wonder they have troubles keeping a cfo. They are using government math.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> It would be better if they provided us free bottled water, mint and condoms so we can give to pax for a 5 star experience.


Travis would give us his extra condoms, all extra small


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I got one! Last month. I skimmed it.


I got an idea, maybe uber will send us each 50 copies and then we can sell them to our riders. That will help us make more money then we're making now.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

MrBear said:


> I got an idea, maybe uber will send us each 50 copies and then we can sell them to our riders. That will help us make more money then we're making now.


who in their right mind would pay for that garbage?
Oh... current uber drivers... Since your an IC you can opt out right????? /s


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> who in their right mind would pay for that garbage?
> Oh... current uber drivers... Since your an IC you can opt out right????? /s


No. Send Uber drivers 50 copies each (printed w/"first edition"); the drivers ad a tag of $1 to each one. Walla! $50 in the drivers' pockets.

<joking>


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> No. Send Uber drivers 50 copies each (printed w/"first edition"); the drivers ad a tag of $1 to each one. Walla! $50 in the drivers' pockets.


bird cage liner...

no one will buy.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

no one will buy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Did anyone get the humor? "First Edition" -- That could be worth something one day.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

We can tell everyone they are for customers that tip


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm going to put a page in the book that educates people that to tip is fine and recomened


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

MrBear said:


> I'm going to put a page in the book that educates people that to tip is fine and recomened


Type up an official-looking card and insert the "blow-in" in the book. Blow-ins are the subscription cards that fall out of magazines for those not in the know (like I was until 3 minutes ago.)


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Type up an official-looking card and insert the "blow-in" in the book. Blow-ins are the subscription cards that fall out of magazines for those not in the know (like I was until 3 minutes ago.)


Sounds more like a blow out to me.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Uber magazine? It was back there. Someone must have stole it. Sorry.


This approach is much better: "Sorry but Uber hasn't sent me the magazine yet. Also waiting on Uber to send me water and mints. Once I receive them, I will make sure to have them ready for you riders!"

Or.....
"Last guy that read the magazine got car sick and threw up in my car. That cost him $250 cleaning fee. He got the magazine covered in his vomit but I cleaned up most of it. I have it upfront. Do you want to look through it?"


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Is it made out of recycled toilet paper?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.geekwire.com/2015/uber-to-produce-free-in-car-magazine-for-riders-called-arriving-now/


"Coming Now!" For an Uber magazine would be a more sticky name 

Just saying... Easier to say and remember...


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Good use for toilet paper?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Let me guess what will be in the first issue
> --> being Uber means there is no need to tip your driver
> ---> how to avoid paying surge pricing
> ----> is your Uber driver marketing other products or speaking against saint kalanic? Call 1-800-SNITCH now!
> ...


You left out the most important section:
---> Tell your boss to shove it, Sign up to drive for Uber and make real $$


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Type up an official-looking card and insert the "blow-in" in the book. Blow-ins are the subscription cards that fall out of magazines for those not in the know (like I was until 3 minutes ago.)


always knew them as 'drop-lets'


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> No. Send Uber drivers 50 copies each (printed w/"first edition"); the drivers ad a tag of $1 to each one. Walla! $50 in the drivers' pockets.
> 
> <joking>


Walla? that must be Texan for voilà


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

arto71 said:


> http://www.geekwire.com/2015/uber-to-produce-free-in-car-magazine-for-riders-called-arriving-now/


It looks like tabloid-sized and printed on newsprint. But they call it a magazine. No matter.

What matters is, any medium that gets eyeballs, the medium's owners are going to stick advertisements in there to recoup the costs of productions, and hopefully to make a profit. Problem is...

It's in the drivers' cars. Not Uber's.

Are drivers required to display it and make it available in their car?

Shouldn't drivers get a small cut of the advertising action?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Are drivers required to display it and make it available in their car?


Not unless the driver is an Uber employee
(or the car belongs to Uber or the requirement to display/distribute is a requirement as part of an Uber-Sponsored lease agreement).


----------

